# Advice on selling a BIG cherry tree for lumber



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

We don't want to have our property logged, but I need cash for my sons school tuition this year and its been a tough year. We have a couple of huge cherry trees (nearly 2 feet thick). What could I expect (just a ballpark guess) to get from a couple of these? Someone offered me $1000.00 for the one. I'm in WV area. (Forgive me if this is an ignorant question!) :shrug: I just have nothing to go on!! Kathy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

There are people who take logs and make lumber out of them (lumber mills?). Find one in your area and ask for a price. If it is straight and has about 8' of good trunk it can be a good veneer tree.


----------



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

I was thinking about doing the same thing in a few years with some of my trees. Will a lumber mill give the best price vs. a logger? Chris


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathy, my family received $3000 ea for native wild cherry in New York State about 14 years ago. Call an ag extension agent or someone who knows your area, as many buyers aren't ethical. Most companies won't come for one tree; but often a furniture maker will buy one. We sold 20 cherry trees to a buyer for Japenese furniture makers. Don't move too fast, tselling trees doesn't usually work when you need money in a hurry. Good luck with this! ldc


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Best advise is to go slow. I own the Sawmill and handle wood every day.
1. You extension Agent can do two things for you.
A give a curren price for the Logs
B. Judge what you have.
2 He should also have a list of people who might buy them.
Now for the bad news. If I could I would not cut them until winter time. Prices in TN are down due to the dry weather and Cherry normally brings better in Cooler weather.
Do you have any small mills close. Stop and talk to them. You might find that they have open orders for certain grades.
I do and need the top grade right now.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Most around here will not even give a second look at just one or two trees. I have a black walnut in my yard that ought to be worth about $5,000. Nobody will even come look at it. I also have a Chinese chestnut that should be high-dollar. No interest in that, either. :shrug:

PS: Just sawing, my neice lives up Woodbury way.


----------



## Dave S. (Jul 5, 2006)

Unless you have the equipment to fell, skid and deliver the logs, you are going to need to find a logger or mill that will give you a "stumpage" price. This is what they will pay for the trees on the stump, and they will be responsible for all the work. Around here, stumpage is about half of what the logs are worth at the mill. You will need to get a contract stating how much they are paying per mbf (thousand board feet), and that they aren't going to tear your property apart with skidders and trucks, or that they will at least repair the damage. As you may have guessed, finding someone to do small jobs like this will be difficult, however you may be in an area that has a small time sawmiller that also does a little logging as well. 


Dave


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

What part of WV are you in? We know several tree cutters in the area here. We are west of Clarksburg in Doddridge County. Sam


----------



## horsefarmer (Jul 12, 2007)

You might also check into custom gunsmith shops. If they know someone who can mill it for them, they'd probably be interested.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The mill I work at will buy cherry logs or just one, if you bring it in. A good Cherry veneer butt log (four clear sides and no knots) will get you at least $3 per bf. Your money is going to be in the butt log. How much depends on the grade. The price goes up and down. I'll have to look at the prices on Monday to tell you for sure. Once you get into knots you will be getting well under $1 bf. I buy logs and we re-sell the good ones to veneer mills. 
I'm near I-79 and 19 if you are intrested, PM me.


----------

